# It always happens somehow...



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

Last night some punks walked across my car, and from the looks of it, pi$$ed on the windshield and door handles. Their footprints are on the hood and bumper. They also pushed in the corner of my sunroof a bit. It works fine, but it's definitely not sitting right. Does anyone think it's kinked or maybe the rocker is busted or something? Could I just push it up, maybe? If I even find out who did it...





















and







Can't people just leave stuff alone?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: It always happens somehow... (stockeasyvr6)*

What a bunch of Pricks!! 
Just conferred with my sunroof-specialist roommate:
There's a little slide that lifts the roof up as it closes. Probably broken. For a typ85 at least its about $30. Good luck








And kick some @$$


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: It always happens somehow... (billzcat1)*

Thanks...last night one of the guys in my building "sort of" confessed that it may have been one of his friends, as they always have parties and some guys were down there messing around. His option now is rat on one of his friends and tell me who it is, or expect me to call the cops to check up whenever there's a party (which is like every night there). We'll see if loyalty outweighs cramping his lifestyle. I did notice the piece that's broken; I'll try to get a part number for it and order one up. For now it's not too big of a problem. Thanks again.


----------

